# PTO driveline guard



## Gerifalte (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi all,

I have a good old Woods Dixie cutter M5 still running strong. However, the PTO driveline isn't shielded and I appreciate my limbs too much to loose them to a PTO! 
I was wondering if you guys know where I can find a retrofit kit to guard the driveline. My local dealer says he can adapt something for $50. Does that sound reasonable?

Thanks, G


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this is all that you wanted to go with but I would strongly suggest considering a pto drive shaft with a slip clutch to protect your mower AND tractor. My cutter came with a pto shaft with the shear bolt protection. These work OK but don't always shear off in time to prevent damage and can also be a real pain in the butt if you are in a rough area that will cause the bolt to shear off repeatedly. I ordered the slip clutch assembly and installed it myself. It was very easy to add to the driveshaft. I just had to take it over to my friends house who has a mechanical hacksaw and cut about 2 inches off of each half of the drive shaft so it would not bind when at full lift. Below is a link to a complete new pto driveshaft with a slip clutch already mounted to it. It also has all of the safety shields as well. The slip clutch that I ordered is the same as the slip clutch on this shaft and was about $35 cheaper than at TSC. 

PTO Drive shaft with slip clutch for 5-6 ft. cutters


----------



## Gerifalte (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks chief,

I have thought about a slip clutch but I wasn't sure I needed it since I have a live PTO. Does the slip clutch also help preventing entaglement accidents? I thought they were designed mostly to prevent overrunning. But again, I don't know much about this stuff anyway ;-)

G


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just about all pto drive shafts come with the guards on them now. No, the slip clutch does nothing to prevent entanglement. It DOES offer protection against tearing up the tractor transmission and internal pto driveline in the event you hit a large obstacle or object that shock loads the pto drive train. An over running clutch is another animal; it prevents the enertia of the pto drive train from driving the tractor forward as well as allows the pto shaft to turn at a slower speed than the pto driveshaft. These are used on early type pto's such as the Ford 8N. You can get by without a slip clutch but they are an advisable addition.


----------



## Gerifalte (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks again chief, that's good info. We also have an old 8N here that I used mostly to mow a few acres but it was a royal pain in the butt so my local dealer added an over running clutch. Still, it is a pain to mow with the old Ford (no live PTO or 2 stage clutch) so I bought the new Jinma, and so far it has worked great! I just wish I would have picked the shuttle shift rather than the creeper...it took me a while to get use to the shifters to do loader work!

Thanks and have a great turkey day!


----------

